# iMac G4 (tournesol)



## M!ka (22 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai l'opportunité d'acquérir un iMac G5 fonctionnel, avec clavier et souris d'origine pour la somme de 50€.










Alors bonne affaire ?


----------



## Invité (22 Avril 2020)

Cool, mais c'est un G4 !

On dirait un 15'
Si tout fonctionne bien, c'est le tarif (mais le clavier est bien jaune  )


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2020)

M!ka a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> j'ai l'opportunité d'acquérir un iMac G5 fonctionnel, avec clavier et souris d'origine pour la somme de 50€.
> 
> ...



G4. 

[ Edit: Grillé par Invité. ] 

J'en ai un aussi, d'origine, mais j'avoue m'en servir de moins en moins...
Mais je l'aime bien malgré.  
Il est très loin des performances de mon imac 27" de fin 2012, pourtant lui-même assez ancien, mais pas tant que mon iMac G4 de 2004...

Je garde le mien surtout à titre sentimental, mais pas que, quand même. 

Je vais justement essayer de ne pas trop être sentimental, ce qui va être difficile avec un iMac G4. 

En tant qu'ordinateur principal, je te le déconseille plutôt. 

Ceci dit, un iMac G4 fonctionnel pour 50 €, oui, ça ressemble à une très bonne affaire. 

Si tu es un peu collectionneur, il aura déjà cet intérêt-là.  

Pour les e-mails, c'est suffisant. De même que pour certains sites Web, malgré une certaine lenteur. 

Pour la retouche photo, ça peut aussi suffire si tu trouves des logiciels payants ou gratuits de cette époque. Je pense à The Gimp, par exemple. 

Tu peux aussi très bien utiliser ton iMac G4 comme lecteur DVD. 
Mon iMac G4 20" est encore très satisfaisant pour ça. 
D'autant que les enceintes d'origine sont excellentes. 



Après, c'est toi qui vois en fonction de ce que tu en espères...


----------



## M!ka (23 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> G4.
> 
> [ Edit: Grillé par Invité. ]
> 
> ...


Merci pour ta réponse Human-Fly. Effectivement je me suis trompé, il s’agit bien d’un G4. Concernant l’utilisation, elle est proche de zéro. Mon projet est de restaurer la bête (rafraîchir le tout) et l’ajouter à ma collection.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2020)

M!ka a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse Human-Fly. Effectivement je me suis trompé, il s’agit bien d’un G4. Concernant l’utilisation, elle est proche de zéro. Mon projet est de restaurer la bête (rafraîchir le tout) et l’ajouter à ma collection.



Il faudrait peut-être que tu sois certain de l'état de la machine... 
Mais apparemment, oui, ça semble valoir le coup !


----------



## M!ka (23 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il faudrait peut-être que tu sois certain de l'état de la machine...
> Mais apparemment, oui, ça semble valoir le coup !


La vendeuse m'assure que tout fonctionne. Verdict vendredi


----------



## woz86 (23 Avril 2020)

Hello,


Invité a dit:


> On dirait un 15'



Par contre l’écran c’est un 17 pouces, après dommage que le clavier soit jauni, ce n’est pas évident d’en trouvé un qui soit propre.

Moi même j’ai un G4 Tournesol 15 pouces dans ma collection qui est quasiment dans un état neuf (enceintes d’origine nickel comprise) et je l’avais payé 80€.
Le vendeur était lui-même un collectionneur de Macintosh et faisait partie en plus d’un club informatique.
Quand je suis arrivé chez lui le chercher le Tournesol était sous une housse protégé (qu’il m’a laissé et qui est toujours protégé quand je ne m’en sert pas).

Je voulais avoir ce modèle dans ma collection car il fait partie comme d’autres modèles à mon avis qu’il faut avoir dans une collection.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Par contre l’écran c’est un 17 pouces, après dommage que le clavier soit jauni, ce n’est pas évident d’en trouvé un qui soit propre



Mais il est, propre, ce modèle de clavier, ça n'est pas la nicotine, qui le jaunissait, c'étaient les UV, c'est le plastique lui-même, qui jaunissait. Même si tu en trouves un "propre" (donc un neuf, en fait, ce sont les seuls à rester blanc), il ne le restera pas longtemps, ils jaunissent tous. Le modèle suivant (voir ci dessous), qui était fourni avec les générations suivantes d'iMac G4 , les G5 et les premiers iMac "Intel", jaunissait moins, mais un peu quand même (et ses touches devaient être lubrifiées périodiquement, sinon, elles avaient tendance à se bloquer).


----------



## mandigo25 (23 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, j'avoue aussi être un fan du Tournesol, je possède un le g4 700  . Depuis j'ai changé le DD , le lecteur DVD (un DL)  et mis 1 go de RAM. Il fonctionne bien, surtout en os 9.2.2 
J'ai laissé tomber TIGER je le trouvais trop lent. Là il est réactif. Il lit très bien les vidéos avec les bons codecs bien sûr , la fluidité est vraiment nickel même avec celles stockées sur mon Syno . Le son est bon aussi.
Je le connecte en filaire car il ne possède pas de carte Airport (j'ai essayé sous tiger avec une clé WIFI ça fonctionne mais le débit est faiblard c'est de l'USB 1 ! ).
Je joue un peu aussi à diablo II avec ; très fluide.  J'ai installé toute la suite ADOBE c'est marrant  , Office tourne bien aussi.
Je passe par  un couple windows 2003 server/ A2server pour l'appletalk pour imprimer directement sur ma  Brother laser , cool ! c'est lent mais ça imprime. même de mon SE/30 !!) 
Un terme de performance si je me réfère à MacBench 5 il vaut pas mieux que mon  G4 450 malgré une fréquence CPU plus élevée.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2020)

mandigo25 a dit:


> Un terme de performance si je me réfère à MacBench 5 il vaut pas mieux que mon  G4 450 malgré une fréquence CPU plus élevée.



G4/450 … Si c'est un audio-numérique, c'est normal, c'est un bi-processeur, un de mes amis en avait un quand j'avais mon audionumérique à 733 Mhz (mono processeur, donc), le sien était un peu plus rapide que le mien.

Sinon … L'iMac G4/700 de première génération, c'est un souvenir pour moi … C'était mon premier Mac neuf ! J'ai toujours le carton dans le garage (rempli de vieilles revues Mac) !


----------



## M!ka (23 Avril 2020)

mandigo25 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 168949
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique ton G4 ! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais il est, propre, ce modèle de clavier, ça n'est pas la nicotine, qui le jaunissait, c'étaient les UV, c'est le plastique lui-même, qui jaunissait. Même si tu en trouves un "propre" (donc un neuf, en fait, ce sont les seuls à rester blanc), il ne le restera pas longtemps, ils jaunissent tous. Le modèle suivant (voir ci dessous), qui était fourni avec les générations suivantes d'iMac G4 , les G5 et les premiers iMac "Intel", jaunissait moins, mais un peu quand même (et ses touches devaient être lubrifiées périodiquement, sinon, elles avaient tendance à se bloquer).



Je suis tombé sur cette vidéo concernant le blanchissement. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Invité (23 Avril 2020)

M!ka a dit:


> Magnifique ton G4 !
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis tombé sur cette vidéo concernant le blanchissement. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


C'est le "retrobright" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retr0bright

A priori ça fonctionne plutôt bien


----------



## mandigo25 (24 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, pour le retrobright, ca fonctionne bien sur les vieux CLASSIC. 
J'ai fait les boîtiers, les souris ,les claviers même la plaque avant de mon Power Pc 4400. Cela revient vraiment bien , sans trop forcer sur le temps d'exposition.

Par contre,sur les plastiques du Tournesol à éviter  !

En tant qu'amateur, j'utilise un mélange de péroxyde d'hydrogene à 35% (- à commander sur le net) environ 20 cl , une cuillère à soupe de Bicarbonate de soude et un cuillère à café de Maizena. Je mélange , j'applique au pinceau bien uniformément , un film plastique alimentaire par dessus et hop au soleil  . 
Bien mettre des gants car ça attaque la peau !!
La réaction est super rapide  (30 à 45 mins suffisent), ensuite  bon lavage  à l'eau claire . Le résultat est vraiment sympa,  il faut bien appliquer le produit uniformément et protéger ou décoller les Stickers avec la pomme car ils sont fragiles. Je n'ai par contre pas démonter les claviers mécaniques ils sont indestructibles ils passent  à l'eau sans souci  . 

Je sais que les puristes utilisent  des lampes à UV (par exemple celles pour les serpents car elles ont un tx d'UV très élevé) et plongent directement dans un bac mais là il faut une quantité importante de Péroxyde (c'est pas donné! ).


----------



## Big Ben (24 Avril 2020)

Hop hop hop!

Passer les claviers mécaniques à l’eau sans les démonter?!? Surtout pas c’est le meilleur moyen de les détruire!

Les puristes ne font pas au peroxyde (de quoi d’ailleurs [emoji6] ) avec une lampe UV, ce sont les gens qui veulent juste avoir un bon retrobright sans se prendre la tête.

La technique avec la maïzena et le film c’est pas très efficace dans certains cas et y’a souvent des ratés, ça demande beaucoup plus de rigueur et de maîtrise que de plonger les pièces dans un bain d’eau oxygénée éclairé à la lumière uv ou chauffé, où l’on peut très facilement gérer la quantité de produit et faire des contrôles réguliers de l’avancement du processus.

Pour moi toutes les autres méthodes sont des complications sans intérêt, sauf si il y a une contrainte qui empêche de plonger la pièce dans l’eau oxygénée.

Quand au prix du produit il n’est pas si cher en grand bidons et grosse concentration, ce qui permet de le diluer et d’avoir une bonne quantité de liquide pour pas bien cher, l’eau oxygénée disponible en grande surface et souvent bien plus cher au litre et contient souvent des additifs ce que l’on veut éviter.

NB: toujours porter gants et lunettes de protection et ne pas évacuer les produits dans la nature. L’eau oxygénée n’est pas nocive pour l’environnement une fois « désactivée », mais elle est très dangereuse en concentration élevée (les concentrations utilisées pour le retrobright justement). La sécurité d’abord!


----------



## mandigo25 (24 Avril 2020)

L'eau oxygénée c'est tout simplement du peroxyde d'hydrogène en solution aqueuse. ! Après chacun sa méthode tant qu'elle donne satisfaction à l'utilisateur. Mes claviers sont revenus nickel (8 au total) et fonctionnent à merveille ainsi que les petites souris !!  D'ailleurs depuis je surveille mon chat il les adore !


----------



## woz86 (24 Avril 2020)

Voici le mien :


----------



## Big Ben (24 Avril 2020)

mandigo25 a dit:


> Après chacun sa méthode tant qu'elle donne satisfaction à l'utilisateur. Mes claviers sont revenus nickel (8 au total).



On ne peut pas laisser dire qu'une méthode simple est une méthode de "puriste" quand la méthode de "non-puriste" est plus délicate à mettre en œuvre (et sincèrement bravo pour l'avoir réussi parce qu'elle est loin d'être facile à réussir), le retrobright reste du bricolage de fond de garage, et il me semble important d'informer les gens qui voudraient en faire, c'est tout.

Tant mieux pour les claviers, ceci dit ça n'en reste pas moins une très mauvaise idée de passer des claviers dans de l'eau ou d'autres produits sans les démonter et nettoyer correctement et de façon adéquate chaque partie.


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> G4.
> 
> [ Edit: Grillé par Invité. ]
> 
> ...




Un Tournesol ça peut faire un Juke-Box sympa, pas aussi pratique que AirPlay mais bien plus joli ;-))


----------



## Invité (24 Avril 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un Tournesol ça peut faire un Juke-Box sympa, pas aussi pratique que AirPlay mais bien plus joli ;-))
> Voir la pièce jointe 169333


Bah, on a pas tous le caisson de basse qui va bien…
J'avais bien le G4, les petites enceintes mais pas le gros morceau 

Cela dit, l'Airplay c'est bien sympa quand même.
La FreeBox récupère bien le truc sans autre périphérique.
Un bon ampli et des bonnes baffles et ça le fait !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Bah, on a pas tous le caisson de basse qui va bien…
> J'avais bien le G4, les petites enceintes mais pas le gros morceau



Moi, j'ai le gros morceau, mais si j'ai les petites enceintes, elles ne vont pas avec, avec, c'est ça que j'ai branché sur mon MBP :




J'ignorais que ce caisson de basses fonctionnait aussi avec les enceintes sphériques (cela dit, les sound sticks ont un rendu meilleur que les sphères) !


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Avril 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, j'ai le gros morceau, mais si j'ai les petites enceintes, elles ne vont pas avec, avec, c'est ça que j'ai branché sur mon MBP :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est le iSub d'Harman Kardon sorti en 1999 pour l'iMac G3 avant les SoundStick un an plus tard.
C'est de l'USB, à l'origine il fonctionne sous OS9. 
Mais il fonctionne aussi sur le Tournesol, avec Tiger et Leopard avec un petit patch iSubFix
Dandu explique tout ça très bien ici.


----------



## woz86 (25 Avril 2020)

Invité a dit:


> J'avais bien le G4, les petites enceintes mais pas le gros morceau


Moi j’aime bien ce caisson il est bien en harmonie avec le Tournesol !


----------



## Gag (28 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Je déterre ce fil, même si ça n'est pas le sujet principal (merci au modo de me dire si il est préférable d'ouvrir un nouveau post).

Je suis moi aussi possesseur de pas mal d'antiquités (iMac G3, G4 bi-pro, Quicksilver etc) entre autres machines plus modernes, et mes Soundsticks I datant de 2001 m'ont récemment fait des misères :
un bruit parasite (type mauvaise masse, mais ça ne semble pas être ça) sort maintenant du caisson de basse, et plus de son "normal" du tout ne sort de l'ensemble.
Ne trouvant pas la panne, j'ai acheté sur Leboncoin un caisson seul présenté comme le caisson de basse des Soundsticks, mais au final il s'agit de l'*iSub*, un modèle de caisson de basses SEUL sorti avant les Soundsticks… et qui n'est plus compatible avec OSX depuis la version 10.4 (2005 !), et avec AUCUN Mac à processeur Intel.

Comme j'ai un G4 Tournesol 17 pouces (avaec les Harman Kardon "boules", j'ai voulu le brancher dessus, mais pas de bol il est sous OS X.5.8 (comme tous mes vieux matériels que j'ai poussé au maxi de la compatibilité), et il n'est donc pas reconnu : (

J'ai fini par trouver un patch bricolé ici :





						iSub Fix
					

Download iSub Fix for free.  This is a fix for the Harmon / Hardon iSub for PowerPC Based Macs, 10.5.6-10.5.8




					sourceforge.net
				




Mais l'install se fait via le terminal (auquel je ne connais queud) mais n'est à priori pas compliquée… sauf qu'elle ne marche pas et je ne comprend pas pourquoi !
*C'est pourquoi j'aurais besoin de vos lumières, si quelqu'un s'y connais un peu (ou beaucoup) en lignes de commandes.*

*Le détail :*
*mon iMac possède 2 sessions, 1 admin dont je ne me sert pas et une User sur laquelle j'ai une biblio iTunes que j'utilise.
C'est connecté à cette seconde session que j'ai voulu installer le patch dont voici le mode d'emploi (en anglais) :*

_Note for the 10.5.8 fix:
It has been reported that when you install and restart, it may not work. If this happens, startup your computer with the iSub plugged in, unplug the iSub WHILE THE COMPUTER IS ON, then restart, and plug it in again right after the chime. That should work.

USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!

If you have an Intel based Mac, DO NOT use this fix.

Here we go. You'll need for this to work:

AppleUSBAudio.kext, IOAudioFamily.kext, AppleAC97Audio.kext (Provided in zip)
Terminal
An iSub

THE CONS:
You need to hook up your audio config before you start up. (i.e. You cant plug in or unplug any speakers or iSub when it is powered on)
You'll probably have to avoid iChat. I've seen it cause issues with htis.  Get Adium instead.
There may be other limitations, you'll have to see when you install it.

Ok, Thanks to Chris C, all you have to do is this:

*1. Drag all the contents of this folder TO YOUR DESKTOP.*_
*2. Open Terminal and type "cd ~/Desktop" (Without the quotes)*
_*3. Now, with everything on your desktop, type "./iSub.sh" (Again, without the quotes)*
4. During the installation, you will have to enter your password. In terminal, the asterisks WILL NOT show up, so make sure you enter it correctly, then hit enter.
5. As long as everything was on your desktop, no errors should have occurred. If you get a "rm: /System/Library/Extensions.kextcache: No such file or directory" error, this is ok, it may occur on your system, and is not a problem. If other errors occur, verify all the files are on your desktop, and if they are, contact me at pauljblohm@gmail.com.
6. Your backed up copy of your OLD AppleUSBAudio.kext and IOAudioFamily.kext extensions are put in a folder called OldExtensions, and the folder is placed on your desktop. If my fix does not work, and you wish to uninstall it, just put those backed up extensions on your desktop (instead of mine), and run the iSub.sh again. Then your old config will be restored.

Go ahead and restart. When you hear the startup chime, connect your iSub. Now log in, open iTunes, and let the bass fill your ears. Remember, if you want to disconnect your iSub, you must restart afterwards so your speakers can play music again. I'm trying to fix this, but it's rather difficult, hehe, so hang in there, hopefully a fix will be developed._

*J'ai suivi la procédure (copier les fichiers sur mon bureau), mais quand je tape dans Terminal :
cd ~/Desktop puis ./iSub.sh (sans les guillemets, comme indiqué), il m'indique (de mémoire, je ne l'ai pas avec moi) "no such file available".
J'ai alors tenté la solution "drag & drop" du fichier idoine dans le terminal, et même sanction !*

Bref, l'install ne se lance pas.Vous auriez une idée ?

Sinon en cherchant je suis tombé là-dessus :








						Sorbet Leopard - Your Power Mac Unleashed (Revision 1.5 Released)
					

Introduction   (Read in Tim Cook's voice)  It's safe to say that a great many users in the PowerPC community (used to) rely on Mac OS X Leopard regularly and leverage its useful features just as often. However, there are certain elements laced throughout the default user experience that have...




					forums.macrumors.com
				




Quelqu'un aurait il déjà expérimenté ce "sorbet Leopard" ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2021)

Bon, pour la partie "Mac OS", je n'ai pas de réponse, mais j'ai un ensemble "SoundSticks", je pense de première génération (acheté d'occasion chez CashConverter), connecté à mon MBP sous Mojave. J'ai eu naguère un problème qui ressemble un peu au tien : le stick de gauche s'est mis à crachoter bizarrement. Après l'avoir ouvert, je me suis aperçu que sur trois des 4 HP, les aimants étaient décollés. Après les avoir correctement remis en place et recollés, le problème a été réglé, et à ce jour, l'ensemble fonctionne toujours parfaitement. Peut-être que ton caisson a un problème similaire ?


----------



## Gag (28 Décembre 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, pour la partie "Mac OS", je n'ai pas de réponse, mais j'ai un ensemble "SoundSticks", je pense de première génération (acheté d'occasion chez CashConverter), connecté à mon MBP sous Mojave. J'ai eu naguère un problème qui ressemble un peu au tien : le stick de gauche s'est mis à crachoter bizarrement. Après l'avoir ouvert, je me suis aperçu que sur trois des 4 HP, les aimants étaient décollés. Après les avoir correctement remis en place et recollés, le problème a été réglé, et à ce jour, l'ensemble fonctionne toujours parfaitement. Peut-être que ton caisson a un problème similaire ?


Bonjour Pascal,
Si la diode est bleu, les caoutchoucs translucides beiges et les supports des sticks beiges, ce sont des "I".
Pour l'aimant, je ne pense pas :
ce ne sont pas des crachotements qui sortent des enceintes, mais un genre de bourdonnement continu (et sans autre son).
Je penche plutôt pour un problème de transfo, mais je ne peux pas tester avec un autre, et évidemment celui de l'iSub n'a pas le même voltage que celui des Soundsticks…


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2021)

Faut que je regarde quelle est la tension de celui des soundstick, mais un bourdonnement continu, ça me fait penser à un problème de masse en court circuit (comme quand je touche le bout "chaud" du jack d'un câble branché sur un de mes amplis de guitare)


----------



## Gag (28 Décembre 2021)

C'est ça…
Mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui puisse générer ça.
En même temps, mes connaissances en la matière sont TRÈS limitées !


----------



## Gag (29 Décembre 2021)

Alors, personne pour m'aider avec le Terminal ?
Peut-être @macomaniac qui m'a bien dépatouillé sur d'autres problème ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour *Gag* 

Est-ce que tu as un dossier intitulé : *10.5.8 iSub Project* sur ton Bureau (dossier contenant 5 éléments dont l'exécutable *iSub.sh*) ?


----------



## Gag (31 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac !
Désolé du retard de ma réponse, mais pas mal occupé ces derniers jours…
Non, pas de dossier ayant cet intitulé sur le bureau :
j'ai fais ce qui est indiqué (_Drag all the contents of this folder)_, donc j'ai placé les éléments contenus dans le dossier téléchargé sur le bureau…
Tu penses que je dois les laisser dans le dossier 10.5.8 iSub Project ?
Je ne vais pas pouvoir tester rapidement car je n'ai pas le mac avec moi, mais merci de te pencher sur mon problème, et bonne fin d'année : )


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (31 Décembre 2021)

Gag a dit:


> *Post doublé et je ne trouve pas comment le supprimer !*
> 
> Bonjour à tous,
> Je déterre ce fil, même si ça n'est pas le sujet principal (merci au modo de me dire si il est préférable d'ouvrir un nouveau post).
> ...


Hello, (je suis nouveau ici et j'adore les vieux Macs, en particulier l'iMac G4). 
Tu dis, _"Mon iMac possède 2 sessions, 1 admin dont je ne me sers pas." _J'aurais pensé que pour utiliser le terminal, il fallait être connecté en tant qu'Admin'.
En ce qui concerne Sorbet Léopard, je l'ai récemment installé sur mon iMac G4 17" (1.25GHz) après avoir créé une 2ème partition sur le SSD interne. Je suis impressionné par la différence avec l'utilisation du Web. YouTube fonctionnait aussi mais déçu de la lenteur.


----------



## Gag (31 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour Mr Rosbif : )
Non, à ma connaissance il n'est pas indispensable d'être connecté en Admin pour le terminal, mais certaines actions devront être validées par le mot de passe Admin (si je ne dit pas de bêtise : je laisserai macomaniac confirmer ou pas !).
Pour Sorbet Léopard, tu parles d'une 2ème partition sur le *SSD* interne :
je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un HDD ?
Ou alors, j'apprends qu'il est possible d'installer un SSD dans un G4 !?
A part ça, tu confirme donc la stabilité et l'intérêt du sorbet ?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2021)

Il est plus simple que tous les éléments contenus dans le dossier *10.5.8 iSub Project* soit laissés dans ce dossier. Re-télécharge-le s'il le faut. Et que le dossier soit sur ton Bureau.

- cela fait > passe d'abord la commande :​

```
cd ~/Desktop/"10.5.8 iSub Project"
```

qui déplace dans le dossier la localisation des opérations

- puis passe la commande :​

```
sudo ~/Desktop/"10.5.8 iSub Project"/iSub.sh
```

qui exécute le script d'installation *iSub.sh* avec droits de *sudo*

Tu n'auras qu'à dire comment ça s'est passé.


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (31 Décembre 2021)

Gag a dit:


> *Post doublé et je ne trouve pas comment le supprimer !*
> 
> Bonjour à tous,
> Je déterre ce fil, même si ça n'est pas le sujet principal (merci au modo de me dire si il est préférable d'ouvrir un nouveau post).
> ...


Hello, (je suis nouveau ici et j'adore les vieux Macs, en particulier l'iMac G4).
Tu dis, _"Mon iMac possède 2 sessions, 1 admin dont je ne me sert pas." _J'aurais pensé que pour utiliser le terminal, il fallait être connecté en tant qu'Admin'.
En ce qui concern Sorbet Léopard, je l'ai récemment installé sur mon iMac G4 17" (1.25GHz) après avoir créé un 2ème partition sur le SSD interne. Je suis impressionné par la différence avec l'utilisation du Web. YouTube fonctionnait aussi mais déçu de la lenteur.


Gag a dit:


> Bonjour Mr Rosbif : )
> Non, à ma connaissance il n'est pas indispensable d'être connecté en Admin pour le terminal, mais certaines actions devront être validées par le mot de passe Admin (si je ne dit pas de bêtise : je laisserai macomaniac confirmer ou pas !).
> Pour Sorbet Léopard, tu parles d'une 2ème partition sur le *SSD* interne :
> je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un HDD ?
> ...


Tu as probablement raison avec terminal, j'avoue ne pas être un utilisateur fréquent.
Non, c'est bien un SSD que j'ai installé dans l'iMac G4. J'ai détaillé la procédure sur un forum Mac anglophone, et je dois avoir des photos quelque part. 
Oui je confirme Sorbet Leopard est très stable, beaucoup plus léger et de meilleures performances que Leopard. Je l'aime bien!


----------



## Gag (31 Décembre 2021)

Ok, merci :
je testerai dès que possible : )
Mais la commande d'origine par rapport à ce que je faisais, tu penses que ça n'allait pas ?
Est-il normal qu'en glissant le fichier dans le Terminal ça ne le trouvé pas non plus ?


----------



## Gag (31 Décembre 2021)

ZeRosbif23 a dit:


> Hello, (je suis nouveau ici et j'adore les vieux Macs, en particulier l'iMac G4).
> Tu dis, _"Mon iMac possède 2 sessions, 1 admin dont je ne me sert pas." _J'aurais pensé que pour utiliser le terminal, il fallait être connecté en tant qu'Admin'.
> En ce qui concern Sorbet Léopard, je l'ai récemment installé sur mon iMac G4 17" (1.25GHz) après avoir créé un 2ème partition sur le SSD interne. Je suis impressionné par la différence avec l'utilisation du Web. YouTube fonctionnait aussi mais déçu de la lenteur.
> 
> ...


Ok :
pour le SSD j'apprend quelque-chose !
Je m'étais renseigné il y a un moment sans trouver de chose probante…
J'imagine que ça a donné un bon coup de fouet à ton iMac G4 ?
Si tu as un lien sur ta procédure, ça m'intéresse : )

Pour Sorbet, je testerai peut-être si la solution du patch ne fonctionne pas, mais en fait j'utilise cet iMac essentiellement comme Juke Box relié à ma chaîne HiFi avec une version d'iTunes que je préfère infiniment aux dernières !
Donc la vitesse n'est pas non plus primordiale…


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2022)

@ *Gag*

Je me rends compte que j'ai compliqué inutilement la seconde commande. Car si tu passes d'abord la commande :

```
cd ~/Desktop/"10.5.8 iSub Project"
```

le lieu des opérations se trouve constitué par l'espace du dossier *10.5.8 iSub Project* du Bureau. Par conséquent > le fichier *iSub.sh* s'y trouve donné directement. Il te suffit alors d'enchaîner en seconde commande par un :


```
sudo iSub.sh
```

un point c'est tout.


----------



## Gag (1 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Gag*
> 
> Je me rends compte que j'ai compliqué inutilement la seconde commande. Car si tu passes d'abord la commande :
> 
> ...



Ok, merci encore :
comme indiqué je testerai dès que possible : )
Mais tu comprends pourquoi la commande d'origine par rapport à ce que je faisais ne fonctionnait pas ?
Est-il normal qu'en glissant le fichier dans le Terminal ça ne le trouvait pas non plus ?

Et Bonne Année au fait !


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Janvier 2022)

Le patch iSubFix, je l'ai installé sur mon tournesol 17" en 10.5.8 et ça marche bien. 
Le iSub doit être allumé avant le Mac.
Parfois il faut redémarrer pour le voir apparaitre dans les "Prefs Système > Son", c'est pas super stable ;-)







Bonne année à tous )


----------



## Gag (2 Janvier 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le patch iSubFix, je l'ai installé sur mon tournesol 17" en 10.5.8 et ça marche bien.
> Le iSub doit être allumé avant le Mac.
> Parfois il faut redémarrer pour le voir apparaitre dans les "Prefs Système > Son", c'est pas super stable ;-)
> 
> ...


Merci pour l'info : )
Pas eu de problème avec l'installation ?


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Janvier 2022)

Gag a dit:


> Merci pour l'info : )
> Pas eu de problème avec l'installation ?


Non, j'ai suivi le petit tuto dans le fichier texte fourni avec et ça a fonctionné.


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (6 Janvier 2022)

Gag a dit:


> Ok :
> pour le SSD j'apprend quelque-chose !
> Je m'étais renseigné il y a un moment sans trouver de chose probante…
> J'imagine que ça a donné un bon coup de fouet à ton iMac G4 ?
> ...


Je m'excuse pour le délai de réponse.
Tu demandes : « J'imagine que ça a donné un bon coup de fouet à ton iMac G4 ?

i) Temps de démarrage avant/après le changement de SSD : 56 secondes/47 secondes (un système d'exploitation propre a été installé sur les deux sans applications supplémentaires).
ii) Il me semble que d'autres ici ont effectué une procédure similaire. Essaye une recherche sur ce forum. Si ce n'est pas le cas, recherche YTube avec "_Mise à niveau compète de iMac G4 avec Samsung SSD 2017_”. Ceci n'est PAS ma vidéo, et à mon avis il y a plusieurs erreurs à éviter que je pourrai signaler dans un futur post si tu prévois d’effectuer le même changement.
Avec un SSD et Sorbet Leopard (10.5.*9*) installés, tu feras l'expérience d'un _Tournesol_ plus réactif qu'un DD avec Leopard 10.5.8 et TFF.


----------



## Gag (18 Janvier 2022)

ZeRosbif23 a dit:


> Je m'excuse pour le délai de réponse.
> Tu demandes : « J'imagine que ça a donné un bon coup de fouet à ton iMac G4 ?
> 
> i) Temps de démarrage avant/après le changement de SSD : 56 secondes/47 secondes (un système d'exploitation propre a été installé sur les deux sans applications supplémentaires).
> ...


OK, merci pour les infos (même tardives : ) 
J'aurais pensé un poil plus en temps de démarrage, mais tu as constaté d'autres améliorations (lancement d'applis, enregistrement, réactivité générale etc) ?
Sur un iMac 2009, c'était le jour et la nuit après le passage en SSD…


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (23 Janvier 2022)

Gag a dit:


> OK, merci pour les infos (même tardives : )
> J'aurais pensé un poil plus en temps de démarrage, mais tu as constaté d'autres améliorations (lancement d'applis, enregistrement, réactivité générale etc) ?
> Sur un iMac 2009, c'était le jour et la nuit après le passage en SSD…


Bonjour, oui en effet, avec un SSD installé il y a une nette amélioration et réactivité en général, surtout au lancement d'applis. L'autre chose qui a vraiment amené cet iMac G4 à un niveau de performance supérieur est l'installation de Sorbet Leopard 10.5.9. J'ai conservé Leopard 10.5.8 et j'ai créé une seconde partition de 20Go à côté pour l'installation de 'Sorbet' (un fichier zip de 4.2Go). L'autre chose qui fait de Sorbet un véritable '_game changer_' est le WebKit 604.5.6 incorporé. Sorbet est en fait un hybride 10.5 et 10.6.8(Snow Leopard). Cela signifie que bien qu'il ait été construit à partir des fondations solides de la 10.5.8, de nombreux concepts et composants ont également été adaptés ou transplantés à partir de la 10.6.8. De ce fait, Sorbet Leopard bénéficie de nombreux raffinements du système intégré. La navigation sur le Web est enfin un vrai plaisir avec cette configuration qui demande à être essayée pour être vraiment appréciée. C'est beaucoup mieux que Leopard et la plupart des sites Web ne ralentissent pas du tout l'ordinateur.
Moi aussi, j'ai un iMac 27" de 2009 avec un SSD qui donne énormément de plaisir.


----------



## Gag (1 Février 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Gag*
> 
> Je me rends compte que j'ai compliqué inutilement la seconde commande. Car si tu passes d'abord la commande :
> 
> ...


Bonjour macomaniac,
J'ai enfin pu tester ta solution :
malheureusement il ne se passe rien !
J'ai bien d'abord glissé le dossier 10.5.8 iSub Project sur le bureau (avec son contenu évidemment : ) puis entré cd ~/Desktop/"10.5.8 iSub Project dans le terminal, validé, puis entré sudo iSub.sh et validé :
rien, pas même la demande de mot de passe que j'avais précédemment.

J'ai ensuite ré-essayé avec les commandes précédentes (indiquées dans le readme) et idem : rien, pas même la demande de mot de passe précédemment demandé !
Une idée ?

Pour info, je pourrai encore tester jusque vers 13H30 14H, mais après je repars pour un moment donc je ne pourrai plus tester.
Merci !


----------



## Invité (1 Février 2022)

Après avoir rentré ton MdP sudo il reste à jour quelques minutes


----------



## Gag (2 Février 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Après avoir rentré ton MdP sudo il reste à jour quelques minutes


Oui, mais là pas de mot fde passe demandé !
De toutes façons, trop tard :
je ne pourrai plus tester avnt un moment, je ne suis plus avec ce Mac pour l'instant.


----------



## Gag (27 Février 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Gag*
> 
> Je me rends compte que j'ai compliqué inutilement la seconde commande. Car si tu passes d'abord la commande :
> 
> ...


Bonjour macomaniac,

Comme indiqué il y a un moment :
J'ai enfin pu tester ta solution :
malheureusement il ne se passe rien !
J'ai bien d'abord glissé le dossier 10.5.8 iSub Project sur le bureau (avec son contenu évidemment : ) puis entré cd ~/Desktop/"10.5.8 iSub Project dans le terminal, validé, puis entré sudo iSub.sh et validé :
rien, pas même la demande de mot de passe que j'avais précédemment.

J'ai ensuite ré-essayé avec les commandes précédentes (indiquées dans le readme) et idem : rien, pas même la demande de mot de passe précédemment demandé !
Une idée ?

Pour info, je pourrai encore tester jusqu'à demain mais après je repars pour un moment donc je ne pourrai plus tester.
Merci !
​


----------



## Gag (1 Mars 2022)

@macomaniac :
Pas d'idée ?
Je peux encore tester jusqu'en début d'après-midi, merci !


----------



## Remi66789 (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour , je profite de cette discussion pour poser une question concernant cet ordinateur… 

J’en possède un (g4) , techniquement est il possible de l’utiliser juste en tant qu’écran ? 
Mon daily est un MacBook Pro de 2011, je souhaite relier ce dernier au iMac g4 pour qu’il serve lui d’écran . Comment faire si cela est bien évidemment possible! Merci d’avance pour une réponse. Merci !!!


----------



## Invité (20 Décembre 2022)

Non, ce n'est pas possible


----------



## Bicus (20 Décembre 2022)

Remi66789 a dit:


> J’en possède un (g4) , techniquement est il possible de l’utiliser juste en tant qu’écran ?
> Mon daily est un MacBook Pro de 2011, je souhaite relier ce dernier au iMac g4 pour qu’il serve lui d’écran . Comment faire si cela est bien évidemment possible! Merci d’avance pour une réponse. Merci !!!


Techniquement oui, mais c'est très technique :








						How To Turn a 20" iMac G4 Into An External Monitor
					

A guide on how to turn your dead 20" iMac G4 into an external monitor. Let me know if you want to see videos on the 17" and 15" Variants.Follow me on Twitter...




					www.youtube.com
				




En (très) gros il faut démonter l'iMac, déconnecter l'écran de la carte-mère (l'iMac n'est donc plus utilisable en tant que tel) et savoir bien jouer du fer à souder et un peu d'électronique pour mettre un connecteur d'entrée DVI standard à l'écran.

Donc c'est vraiment de la bidouille de passionné pour la beauté du geste et l'amour de l'art ;-)


----------



## Invité (20 Décembre 2022)

Bicus a dit:


> Techniquement oui, mais c'est très technique :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Effectivement, je pensais à la manière douce, mais tu as raison…


----------

